# help  with color of 1/2 gallon mason jar



## pickensbob (Oct 13, 2014)

i think it's a very light yellow-green.  tell me what you think,  thanxs bob


----------



## botlguy (Oct 14, 2014)

I really can't tell from that picture but it looks likes nothing special. Perhaps I would change my mind if I saw it in person.      Jim


----------



## coreya (Oct 14, 2014)

A pretty plain light aqua, ditto to jim's comment


----------



## sandchip (Oct 14, 2014)

Might be pale citron or light vaseline, but it's hard to tell from the picture.  If it's different from anything else you have and you like it, then you should hang onto it.


----------



## MNJars (Oct 14, 2014)

I was thinking light aqua as well.  Maybe it's on the green side of aqua, but still aqua to my eyes.  Maybe in person it looks different.


----------



## pickensbob (Oct 14, 2014)

thanxs everyone, gonna post new pics


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 14, 2014)

I agree with the others, even with the new pictures. See next post.It's not enough of a difference to collectors unless they are REALLY serious about color runs. I don't think you'll find that person.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 14, 2014)

The WCD on the other hand may be better.That may have been a useful description addition.Here are the other pic's, I locked the thread because I sensed confusion coming.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Oct 14, 2014)

Still aqua.  I'm not seeing anything I would add the word "yellow" to.  It's been my experience that whenever you have to ask the question - is it aqua or light green? (or light blue, or light whatever) it's aqua!  Somebody else calls it something else?  Great! Sell it to 'em!  -Tammy


----------

